# 8dp 2dt



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

Am driving myself mad   . Today I have had Afish type pains off and on, is it to late to possibly be implantation pain?

Thanks xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi.

I have been doing loads of research as i'm going nuts too and implantation can take 9/10 days and in some cases a little more.  So no its not too late.  I had alot of cramps after 5 day transfer and im now 11 days post transfer and they seem to be alot better, bloating is still up and down but i think alot of the symptoms are down to all the ec also andd progesterone.  Try not to worry.  When are you testing. ive been told to wait till 18 days post ec so i have another week to go. baby dust to you.


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry i mean 7 days post ET.


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

I am 7dp2dt today and have had AF pains all day, I am convinced AF is on the way but after researching (all day, googled half to death) it seems like pretty much everyone is getting the same thing. It could also be implantation pains (any time between 6-12 days po) so I am hoping that it is all good signs that things are going well.

I will keep my fingers crossed for both of you (and me of course) xx Stef


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

hi ladies,

Fanx for replies, so im not alone with symptoms!! 

  and    for us all   

Today pains completely gone    

Kelly xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosalita (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Hi Kellyjayne - my transfer was 30th Sept (cant get my little mashed up head round the techy lingo on the site yet!) and I have been getting AF pains - very bad yesterday.  you did message me when I first joined the site and your test day is the day before me!

I have Pregnyl injections to take as well as the pessaries and am finding that the AF pains are the worst the day that the injection is due and then subside the day after - which I am (hopefully irrationally) interpreting as it is only the Pregnyl keeping AF at bay.

Its hard not to get demoralised with these sorts of pains isnt it as your mind tells you that it must be AF brewing!!

Aargh - driving myself nuts and feeling hyper emotional today

Good luck to you all!  x x


----------

